# Englander E2/E1



## Underoath24 (Feb 2, 2017)

I have an Englander PDVC-25. I shut it down last night to sweep it out, as I do every few days. Once I was finished sweeping it I filled the hopper up and restarted it. Within 10 seconds I had an E2 error and less than 5 seconds after that I had an E1 error. I opened the door and realized that I had left the burn pot tray flipped up from where I was sweeping underneath it, so I seated that back down and tried to fire it up, and I got the same sequence of errors in the same time frame. The stove was running just fine prior to sweeping it out.

Any ideas on what could be wrong? I checked the vacuum lines and they didn't seem to have any issues.

Any help is appreciated as this is my primary source of heat and I really don't want to use the old electric heat in the house. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tails1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Underoath24 said:


> I have an Englander PDVC-25. I shut it down last night to sweep it out, as I do every few days. Once I was finished sweeping it I filled the hopper up and restarted it. Within 10 seconds I had an E2 error and less than 5 seconds after that I had an E1 error. I opened the door and realized that I had left the burn pot tray flipped up from where I was sweeping underneath it, so I seated that back down and tried to fire it up, and I got the same sequence of errors in the same time frame. The stove was running just fine prior to sweeping it out.
> 
> Any ideas on what could be wrong? I checked the vacuum lines and they didn't seem to have any issues.
> 
> Any help is appreciated as this is my primary source of heat and I really don't want to use the old electric heat in the house. Thanks in advance!



Try unplugging it and plugging it back in, E2 is fail to light and E1 is some factory error that the manuals claim you should never see. Leaving the burn pot up would not cause these. Is it possible you disturbed something in the back while cleaning?

According to the manual for that stove, E1 is low vacuum. Having a low vacuum condition would cause an E1 followed by an E2 as the E1 will cause (by design) the stove to halt startup.


----------



## Underoath24 (Feb 2, 2017)

Tails1 said:


> Try unplugging it and plugging it back in, E2 is fail to light and E1 is some factory error that the manuals claim you should never see. Leaving the burn pot up would not cause these. Is it possible you disturbed something in the back while cleaning?



I tried unplugging it and plugging it back in and still received the same sequence of errors. I left it unplugged all night and tried again this morning, same thing. 

I didn't even touch the back of the stove when I cleaned it, so I don't think I could have disturbed anything back there. 

Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Tails1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Here is a link to the manual for the stove: http://www.heatredefined.com/assets/images/manuals/2796/25-pdvc.pdf
Has something happened to cause a loss of vacuum? Check all gaskets etc...Also possible faulty vacuum switch.


----------



## johneh (Feb 2, 2017)

Is your exhaust blower working ?
When was the last time exhaust vent was cleaned ?
Oak yes or no and is it open Clean ?


----------



## pageyjim (Feb 2, 2017)

Just adding to the good advice already given but check the “Door Ajar” Vacuum Switch Port" shown on page 18 of the manual. It is a port just to the right of the burn pot.


----------



## Daveman (Feb 2, 2017)

An immediate E2 (to this amateur) would have me thinking control board....shouldn't see that for at least 13-15 minutes...and only if the stove fails to start or reach temperature within that time. E1 vacuum loss I have seen within 5 seconds...when the little stint where the vac switch connects to the exhaust blower area became blocked (thank you compressed air). I believe there is a procedure for board reset that might be worth trying, although I don't have the link....try a forum search for the info....best of luck!


----------



## Underoath24 (Feb 2, 2017)

Tails1 said:


> Here is a link to the manual for the stove: http://www.heatredefined.com/assets/images/manuals/2796/25-pdvc.pdf
> Has something happened to cause a loss of vacuum? Check all gaskets etc...Also possible faulty vacuum switch.



It was burning just fine before I cleaned it out. No issues at all. Any idea why it would give the E2 before giving the E1? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Underoath24 (Feb 2, 2017)

johneh said:


> Is your exhaust blower working ?
> When was the last time exhaust vent was cleaned ?
> Oak yes or no and is it open Clean ?



Yep. Exhaust blower is working. It starts immediately upon pressing the on button. 

Vent was cleaned a few weeks ago. 

Have an OAK and it seems to be working fine. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Underoath24 (Feb 2, 2017)

pageyjim said:


> Just adding to the good advice already given but check the “Door Ajar” Vacuum Switch Port" shown on page 18 of the manual. It is a port just to the right of the burn pot.



I'll have a look, thanks for the help!


----------



## Underoath24 (Feb 2, 2017)

Daveman said:


> An immediate E2 (to this amateur) would have me thinking control board....shouldn't see that for at least 13-15 minutes...and only if the stove fails to start or reach temperature within that time. E1 vacuum loss I have seen within 5 seconds...when the little stint where the vac switch connects to the exhaust blower area became blocked (thank you compressed air). I believe there is a procedure for board reset that might be worth trying, although I don't have the link....try a forum search for the info....best of luck!



Still trying to figure it out so I'll check this out. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tbevis82 (Oct 23, 2018)

Ever figure it out mines doing the same thing


----------



## Ridezx6r01 (Nov 29, 2018)

Have you recently cleaned exhaust blower? Mine threw same codes right after I put it back together, come to find out the gasket shifted and was binding the fan causing motor not to turn


----------



## Nitro-Fish (Dec 10, 2018)

pageyjim said:


> Just adding to the good advice already given but check the “Door Ajar” Vacuum Switch Port" shown on page 18 of the manual. It is a port just to the right of the burn pot.





Tbevis82 said:


> Ever figure it out mines doing the same thing



I usually use a shop vac to make sure the port mentioned above is clear when cleaning the stove


----------



## Ssyko (Dec 10, 2018)

Un hook the hose when you do. It could damage the switch


----------

